# Bottle Lamb with Scours



## equinecpa

I have a 10 day old bottle baby with scours (we got her a week ago -she was a triplet from an ewe not producing very much milk, and not taking care of the lambs-I believe she got collustrum as she was on the ewe for 2 or 3 days). I noticed the scours Friday evening. Yesterday I gave her milk replacer (advance lamb formula) cut by 1/2 with homemade electrolyte solution (corn syrup, salt, baking soda). I didn't see any improvment overnight so started her today on 3 cc peptobismol which I've given 3 times today along with straight electrolyte solution (no milk replacer) and tonight added a bit of yogurt to that. Still no improvement. Her poop is pretty much brown/yellow liquid.

I took her temperature 103.2 which I believe is normal. She's bright and acting normal except for having the scours. Her appetite is great. She weighs about 6-7 pounds (guessing).

Am I giving her enough pepto? Should it be taking effect by now? 

I have a package of electrolytes I bought yesterday called Vi-Tal, but opted not to use because I noticed it's primary ingredient is salt, than sodium bicarbonate but no sucrose/dextrose anywhere. Should I use this or try to find something else? I'll try to find some probios tomorrow, if this electrolyte is not OK, I'll get another.

Is there anything else I should be doing? Should I be calling the vet in the am? I am of the notion we started increasing her milk intake too quickly but being my first bottle baby I'm not sure how long it takes to get her back to normal. We haven't fed her any milk replacer today, how long is it OK to withhold it? 

Update: She's very runny tonight...she wags her tail and sprays every where almost like pee...I wipe her down but it's hard to keep her clean. Anything I can do at this time? I'll call the vet in the morning--she's still very bright.

Thanks for your help!

Carolyn


----------



## bergere

Lambs with coccidia will often scour. As will lambs that have e.coli,salmonella, worms and so on.

I know this is not much help right now, but I would have a Vet take a look at her.
Because the proper treatment will be determined by the cause of her scours.


----------



## equinecpa

I'll be calling a vet in the morning for sure. 

Do you think I should keep her off of the milk replacer tomorrow morning (before she gets to the vet)? She's had the homemade electrolyte formula all day today...I'd hate to deprive her of nutrients....but I don't want to aggravate the scours.


----------



## Goatsandsheep

If you change to milk replacer or change brands of milk replacer that can cause scours. Do you have any kind of med for anti diarrhea? I used what I had on hand for the kids(human) I would give her some mixed with electrolyte. If you can get to a feed store most carry a powered mix for anti scours/antibiotic/cocci. Shelly


----------



## equinecpa

I took her to the vet this am -she's still bright as ever but the scours are really bad.

Vet gave me some tribussen (sulpha based med) and Panacur to give her so hopefully that'll do the trick.


----------



## houndlover

Cut out the electrolytes and just give her replacer but no more than she needs. Did the vet do a fecal? 9 times out of 10, scours in a lamb are due to too much replacer. They always look hungry. Their own mothers only let them nurse for a few seconds at a time. Personally, I don't use Advance, but if you can't get land o lakes, I guess it's your only option. I had a lot of lambs scour for no other reason than the replacer. Make sure you're not giving her too much. She should be getting 10-15% of her body weight every day in replacer, split up over however many times you want to feed her. With those under two weeks, I usually stick with 3/4 of a cup per feeding, and feed them several times over the day. Give her access to some good grass hay too. Green grass would probably just aggravate the scours.


----------



## mekasmom

I would give her goat's milk if you have access to it. And also some probiotics. Sometimes antibiotics are the only thing that will help scouring.


----------



## Fowler

Your feeding the lamb too much....because their so cute...I know...LOL
Little beggers..


----------



## equinecpa

I'm glad to report she had better poop today. I think she has a bug which the meds are knocking out.

Interestingly enough the vet said "over-feeding" is "over-blamed". I'm not eliminating it as a factor, but he really didn't think it was.


----------



## glidergurl03

Also, a good oldtimers trick we've used is a teaspoon of nutmeg. Don't know why, but it seems to knock out diarrhea


----------



## CorAlly

glidergurl03 said:


> Also, a good oldtimers trick we've used is a teaspoon of nutmeg. Don't know why, but it seems to knock out diarrhea


Hi, we are looking after a 3 -5 day old lamb ATM. Having the same issue as above. Just want to confirm you use a teaspoon of nutmeg in one litre of the formula? Thanks in advance.


----------



## RJ2019

CorAlly said:


> Hi, we are looking after a 3 -5 day old lamb ATM. Having the same issue as above. Just want to confirm you use a teaspoon of nutmeg in one litre of the formula? Thanks in advance.


This thread is 10 years old.

One litre for a 3-5 day old lamb? No wonder it's sick. Way. Way too much.


----------

